# Think everyone should be aware



## tinkerbell1977 (6 May 2015)

This has been in the local papers today, this man runs Grove Livery in Chalfont St Peter with his wife, thought it should be out there as he teaches children to ride obviously he isn't currently but worth a read, I am sure we will have further updates following his appearance next Monday

http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/new...d_with_sexual_offences_against_girl_under_13/

Please remove admin if not allowed, just felt as it was in the papers it would be ok to post here.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 May 2015)

tinkerbell1977 said:



			This has been in the local papers today, this man runs Grove Livery in Chalfont St Peter with his wife, thought it should be out there as he teaches children to ride obviously he isn't currently but worth a read, I am sure we will have further updates following his appearance next Monday

http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/new...d_with_sexual_offences_against_girl_under_13/

Please remove admin if not allowed, just felt as it was in the papers it would be ok to post here.
		
Click to expand...

This was suspected for the last few years and not confirmed IMB till now.


----------



## tinkerbell1977 (12 May 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			This was suspected for the last few years and not confirmed IMB till now.
		
Click to expand...

So I have been told, makes me sick to think he has been teaching children to ride makes you wonder why it has taken this long, he was back in court today - crown court now and has been bailed to appear again on 23rd June so they must have some better evidence this time, will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 May 2015)

will pm you

damn cannot as your a new member - gives me the creeps doing this on your children and still liveries board their horses there.


----------



## tinkerbell1977 (12 May 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			will pm you

damn cannot as your a new member - gives me the creeps doing this on your children and still liveries board their horses there.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how long before I can send/receive pms? I know its crazy once I can PM there is so much more I could say but as im new here not sure how much I can post on an open forum!


----------



## numptynoelle (12 May 2015)

tinkerbell1977 said:



			Oh how long before I can send/receive pms? I know its crazy once I can PM there is so much more I could say but as im new here not sure how much I can post on an open forum!
		
Click to expand...

As a heads up - as it's an open/on-going court-case, Admin probably won't like you posting too much on the subject anyway. See this thread: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?202201-Important-Posting-about-live-court-cases


----------



## tinkerbell1977 (12 May 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			As a heads up - as it's an open/on-going court-case, Admin probably won't like you posting too much on the subject anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had read that in the rules which is why my original post just had the link to the papers as it didn't contain my own personal opinions, thank you


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 May 2015)

tinkerbell1977 said:



			Oh how long before I can send/receive pms? I know its crazy once I can PM there is so much more I could say but as im new here not sure how much I can post on an open forum!
		
Click to expand...

If the administrator has enabled the Private Messaging system, registered members may send each other private messages.
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...&titleandtext=1&match=all#O8ObFDEfYwBCKjlE.99


----------

